# Relocating to Amsterdam



## JennS (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello.

My hubby's co is relocating us to Amsterdam and I have no idea where to start looking for areas in which to live. Originally we were set to relo to London, but apparently it's Amsterdam now.

Any info on where I can start looking for a nice neighborhood, family friendly. Company is paying for most of the relocation, so we are open to many areas. I am not exactly sure where the HQ is, but I believe it is near the Port of Amsterdam.

Any information is greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## HelloAmsterdam (Dec 4, 2011)

Dear JennS, have u delicater to Amsterdam yet? I advice people moving to Amsterdam and i can help u with your questions.


----------



## HelloAmsterdam (Dec 4, 2011)

I mean: relocated.


----------

